# Which RV Shop will you unlock first on Harv's Island?



## Khaelis (Oct 22, 2021)

I dunno, fun little question I thought to myself and decided to make it in a poll to see how the community is thinking on it. Feel free to explain your choice. Or not, doesn't matter.  Oh, and to the time travelers -- just pretend that you aren't time traveling, and were making the same choice as a non-time traveler!

I didn't include Harriet in the poll because I'm unsure if she'll need to be unlocked, plus she doesn't seem to have an RV.


As for me, I'm planning on unlocking Leif first so I have access to the new crops as soon as possible, since he's likely to be the source of em'!


----------



## Fey (Oct 22, 2021)

Most likely Katrina. I’m just eager to see her in the game again, and I like the idea of getting the daily horoscopes (especially if there’s an effect on gameplay).

I do understand your reasoning with Leif though! If I hadn’t basically decided to wait with farming until winter is over (I won’t be starting my game until late November at the earliest, and crops in the snow just ruins the immersion for me) I would maybe pick him too.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Oct 22, 2021)

I voted Katrina because she’s new(to me)


----------



## Rosch (Oct 22, 2021)

Reese & Cyrus. I'm pretty sure the new Nook Mile items will be color-locked again. And the only way to customize it is through Cyrus.

I've been wanting to customize all the other Nook Mile items I have too since I mostly only used the colors available on my island.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 22, 2021)

Well, if we aren't able to buy all the shops at once (thought we might be able to with all the Lloid's already set up, though that might be wishful thinking on my part, lol), then I'll likely go with Leif first. That'll allow me to get the new crops sooner (like the OP), but hopefully it's also set up so that once he gets his own RV shop, he's no longer a part of the visiting NPC rotation for my island.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm going to unlock them in this order:

1: Reese & Cyrus
2: Lief
3: Redd
4: Katrina
5: Tortimer
6: Kicks
7: Saharah

The reason I want to unlock Reese & Cyrus first is because I believe it's not just the Nook Mile items that can get customized.
And the reason I want to unlock Saharah last is because I never was fond of her goods she brings as I never cared about my house yet. (Thanks to HHP I may as well care finally)


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 22, 2021)

katrina because i missed her and want to see what she's up to. then reese/cyrus, so i can make a start on filling in the color variants of my catalogue. then redd, just to try and make some headway on the art gallery. for the others, the order doesn't really matter since they're all effectively worthless to me.


----------



## Seelie (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm really hoping that we can unlock multiple at once, since there's a gyroid per spot?  But if not, then this is roughly the order I'd go for -- albeit with time traveling so tbh I guess it wouldn't matter very much: 

1. Reese & Cyrus -- I don't even have any particular furniture I want customized in mind, I just want the _option_, especially for the new Nook Miles stuff. 
2. Leif -- also desperate for crops. 
3. Katrina
4. Redd
5. Saharah 
6. Kicks -- he's so cute but I literally never buy any of his things.


----------



## inazuma (Oct 22, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus, for the furniture stuff. I also want to unlock katrina after that, so i can see interesting horoscope stuff. Then, redd, so i can get paintings. After that, Leif for the crops. Then kicks because i love him and adore him the second i adore chief. Oh. then saharah.

I like to time travel, so its not a problem for me. But if i didnt time travel, this is still the option.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 22, 2021)

1. Reese and Cyrus will be my first choice. No reason just so I have it available asap for when I find something I want customized.
2. I’m honestly considering Redd since I’m curious if there will be anything new from him. I probably should pick Leif since cooking is one of the things I’m most excited about . 
3. Tortimer - maybe. I’ll think about this more before deciding.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 22, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> The reason I want to unlock Reese & Cyrus first is because I believe it's not just the Nook Mile items that can get customized.


This is correct. In the Direct you can see an icon on the items Reese and Cyrus can customize and it shows a Nooks Cranny item!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 22, 2021)

My first thought was Leif, but it was a totally emotional, non-logical thing. I didn’t even think of crops. He’s just so cute and his little camper looks adorable. (I am just excited about the crops though)

Probably Tortimer early on, cause he is new to me. Katrina seems fun too.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 22, 2021)

1. Reese & Cyrus - Cyrus is literally a god coming to us... truly a under rated aspect of the update and character in general. There are people that don't trade and catalogue stuff online and with strangers, so this is literally a saving grace for these people to open up so much more for them to decorate with. And then there is the Nook Miles Items... I love him for offering this service as I'd love to get some of the color variants. I'm guessing Reese is more the pick up station, so she is appreciated to. Power couple!

2. Redd - I am missing artwork for my Museum and for decorating my island. I haven't even seen the fakes of some statues. >.>

3. Leif - I've had him like the past 3 weeks since he was forced for the Pumpkin seeds, so I'm a bit burned out on him. He seems like he will be really useful though with the crops!

4. Kicks - He is adorable, I love him. I feel like he always offers the same stuff on my island... doesn't seem to bring me new colors of the stuff I do buy from him.

5. Katrina - She seems useless, but I do like her presence. She could climb the list if we discover she does interesting things.

6. Tortimer - Someone new to meet... I guess that's about all I got for him. He could climb like Katrina if it turns out he does something cool.

7.  Saharah - The Queen of Dialogue can be last. I was thinking she is pretty meh cause I can only fit so many rugs inside my home... but actually might be good for me to start stockpiling her rugs since I can decorate villagers homes with them. She might go before Katrina and Tortimer if they are both useless.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Oct 22, 2021)

Gosh, it's really hard to say! I'm excited for them all but I'm curious about Reese and Cyrus the most! I'd love to see what kinds of other furniture he'd have to offer for us and I'd also like to see the interactions between Reese and Cyrus as well!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 22, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus! Gotta customize more stuff!


----------



## moon_child (Oct 22, 2021)

I’m excited for Reese and Cyrus I have so many things I need customized lolll


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 22, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> This is correct. In the Direct you can see an icon on the items Reese and Cyrus can customize and it shows a Nooks Cranny item!


I already know that. But the question is, are we allowed to?


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 22, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I already know that. But the question is, are we allowed to?



Cyrus can customize 'ready-made' furniture, so basically any item that isn't a DIY can be customized by Cyrus in most cases since I'm sure there are some items that'll not be customizable at all.


----------



## justalittlemad (Oct 22, 2021)

I need Cyrus to get me that sweet lighthouse customization.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 22, 2021)

Kicks, I wanna go shoe and bag shopping as soon as possible. I love the bags in this game and Kicks has good shoe options too. Definitely Reese and Cyrus after that.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 22, 2021)

I hated that some items couldn’t be customized and had to be bought or traded from someone else. Now I can get all the variations of the special items!


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 22, 2021)

In my heart, I want to say Katrina. However, if I'm honest with myself, it would make the most sense to prioritize Reese & Cyrus so as to be able to customize more items.


----------



## UndertaleFan_92 (Oct 22, 2021)

1. Leif (To get the new crops)
2. Reese & Cyrus (To customize items)
3. Kicks (To buy clothing and accessories)
4. Redd (To buy Artwork and possibly furnature?, wondering if he will do some sort of raffle cause of the box that he is standing by)
5.  Saharah (To buy Wallpapers and Floors)
6. Katrina (Not sure what is going to be added with her other than fortunes?) 
7.  Tortimer (Not sure other than storage purpose, if he has another purpose as well?)


----------



## mnk907 (Oct 22, 2021)

Redd. Just let me get more art already.

Then depending on selection, Leif might be second.


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 22, 2021)

I’m hoping they can all be unlocked within one day since all the gyroids look to be there from day one, but in case they’re not I’ll probably go with Leif first so I can start planting the crops and therefore start cooking sooner! Next I’d probably do reese and cyrus, then katrina, then redd, then kicks, then saharah, then tortimer.


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2021)

i’ll be unlocking reese and cyrus first — i’m so excited that i’ll be able to customize nook mile items into the variants i want instead of having to trade for them!


----------



## Raz (Oct 22, 2021)

Oh, it's going to be hard to choose between Leif or Reese & Cyrus. The alpacas solve an old issue of the game (being able to acquire different color ways of color-locked items), but Leif brings some much needed new content so may were counting the days to see in the game.


----------



## Altarium (Oct 22, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus, not even close for me. I love you all and I love the forum, but having to find people to trade with every time I needed one brown streetlamp was a hassle. Also, I will be able to catalog every remaining variant of the furniture sets such as rattan! Can't wait to unlock their RV.


----------



## moonlights (Oct 22, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus! Really excited about finally being able to customise NMT variants! And then afterwards I think I'll unlock Katrina, I'm curious to see if her fortunes will have any real in-game effects.


----------



## Raz (Oct 22, 2021)

NovariusHaze said:


> I hated that some items couldn’t be customized and had to be bought or traded from someone else. Now I can get all the variations of the special items!


I always saw that as a way for them to force us players to get the NSO subscription. Without it, we couldn't get the other colors/variations, so most of us would get it just to be able to trade for those. Now that the game has sold a ton of copies and subscriptions, they're offering us the opportunity to have access to any color we want, if we buy the dlc.

Oh Nintendo, you won't ever stop being the greediest company on the market, will ya?


----------



## Moritz (Oct 22, 2021)

Raz said:


> Now that the game has sold a ton of copies and subscriptions, they're offering us the opportunity to have access to any color we want, if we buy the dlc.
> 
> Oh Nintendo, you won't ever stop being the greediest company on the market, will ya?


Its part of the free update, not the paid DLC
You dont have to pay a penny for this


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 22, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> katrina because i missed her and want to see what she's up to. then reese/cyrus, so i can make a start on filling in the color variants of my catalogue. then redd, just to try and make some headway on the art gallery. for the others, the order doesn't really matter since they're all effectively worthless to me.


 Exactly this lol. Although I still need a few of saharas stuff, but I see her often enough anyway.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 22, 2021)

As much as I want to go and see Katrina _immediately_, the art section of my museum is looking _a little_ barren, so I'm going to need some help from my favourite cousin. 


Aah, reading all of these answers is swaying me into confusion. I don't know who to pick anymore!🏝


----------



## Raz (Oct 22, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Its part of the free update, not the paid DLC
> You dont have to pay a penny for this


The rv? Isn't it located in the archipelago?


----------



## Moritz (Oct 22, 2021)

Raz said:


> The rv? Isn't it located in the archipelago?


Nope Harvs island has been extended to add the RV area on to it


----------



## azurill (Oct 22, 2021)

I wonder if we can unlock all the shops at once or have to wait.

First I would unlock Leif: so excited to see and start growing the new crops

Reese and Cyrus: I have wanted to be able to customize nook shop items and nook mile items forever.

Tortimer: having access to storage will make customizing furniture easier in case I forget something.

Kicks: I love the bags and shoes. Would to see if he has anything new

Redd: since I still need paintings and statues for my second island

Katrina: glad she is back in the game. Can’t wait to get my fortune.

Sahara: I think I have seen most of her rugs. I hope the update they let us place the small and medium rugs outside.


----------



## Snek (Oct 22, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus. I miss them a lot. No, I don't count the wedding event. I miss their role in customising my furniture like in NL. I have a lot of Nook Mile reward furniture that I want customised so I'll be unlocking them for old time's sake. The next one after them would be Tortimer because I also miss him. I spent most of my NL tine on Tortimer Island anyway so it'll be good to catch up.


----------



## Junalt (Oct 22, 2021)

If I’m lucky enough to get Leif as an NPC on the day of the update I think I’ll unlock Cyrus or Katrina first. If I don’t then I’ll go ahead and unlock Leif for the crop seeds.


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 22, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus  Love those two and can't wait to customize furniture. It's a game changer. I'm also curious if Reese has another role not mentioned.

Katrina second, and Sahara probably third.

It's not to clear to me what Tortimer's role is. Some type of storage, but just as a link to our town?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 22, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus first, than Leif, and from I just plan to go in order. I’m super excited to be able to customize the Nook Miles furniture!


----------



## Hylian Spectre (Oct 22, 2021)

It's a toss-up between Leif or Redd for me, but I think for practicality reasons it'll be Leif first. However, Redd'll be next, hands-down.

Leif is the obvious first choice because of the crops. He will very likely have a selection of them each day, and I'd rather not wait weeks for him to return for the next roulette of plants and I want to get my farm started ASAP!

Redd because it honestly feels like he never shows up to my island. I can probably count the art I have donated to the museum on one hand because when he does show up it's usually dupes. I'm very eager to see more of him not only because he's one of my favourite characters, but also because it'll be nice to finally get that section of the museum flowing. It'll be a bonus to eventually start having his stuff in excess to decorate the island with, both genuine and fake stuff.

Reese & Cyrus are obviously up there too, but Tortimer might sneak in there first due to nostalgia.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 22, 2021)

Leif because I need some more white azalea bushes for my island.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 22, 2021)

I would do Reese and Cyrus first, because I want them to customize my furniture so badly.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm thinking Katrina will be my first.....but I'll probably TT them all if I need to.


----------



## Meadows (Oct 22, 2021)

Debating between Reese/Cyrus and Sahara, but will probably go with Sahara because I want more wallpapers and flooring. Well, only if there's no walls and floors, if not, definitely Reese/Cryus.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 22, 2021)

I voted Katimrina, because I'm interested to see what she's all about, then I'd say either Redd, so that I can pretend I'll make progress on my museum, or Reese and Cyrus for the Nook Mile item customization.


----------



## Envy (Oct 22, 2021)

I voted Redd because I'm missing so much from him, including statues I'd like to have to decorate my island.

Reese & Cyrus would most certainly be next in line.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 22, 2021)

I’m a time travelor. I will probably try and go for Reese and Cyrus and then Leif. I’m still customizing and decorating my town, so these two seem like the best choice right now.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 22, 2021)

I am definitely going for Katrina First, I loved her in NL and i cant wait to see if they upgraded her some how. I really really hope that she is like in NL that if she tells you a bad fortune bad things will happen like tripping maybe now more things might happen   . Also Truly hope that she will truly say always something regarding your sign depending on the moon phase etc.

As you can see my expectation for katrina are high and i just cant way to explore all she will bring us.

Maybe she could unlock us some new mystical furniture or DIYs  ( maybe too hopeful ) but one can dream.

PS: i cannot wait to make Katrina a beautiful witchie in the woods !


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 22, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> Cyrus can customize 'ready-made' furniture, so basically any item that isn't a DIY can be customized by Cyrus in most cases since I'm sure there are some items that'll not be customizable at all.


Ah sweet that's nice.

Too bad I already did it with the already existing items through catalog island, but that doesn't mean I can't do it to the update items coming soon.


----------



## Imbri (Oct 22, 2021)

Since the direct showed several Lloids, I think you can unlock simultaneously, but I will probably focus on one at a time, so I can dig through what each has to offer.

Right now, I'm thinking about getting Leif first, so I can plant crops. Beyond that, I'm not sure.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 22, 2021)

you think that Label will have her own RV and will stop making more non-useful fashion contest ? maybe she will have like a little RV shop with new experimental clothes?


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 22, 2021)

Yes, it would be interesting to know if we can unlock all at once, or only one at a time.  If the latter, I think I would start with Reese/Cyrus, to start customizing the new Nook items ASAP, and then either Katrina or Leif (in order to get a jump on new crops).  I am not in a hurry to unlock the rest.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 22, 2021)

I would unlock Lief, then reese and cyrus, then redd if I still played. I would think you would get your crops from Lief.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 22, 2021)

reese and cyrus first for me! I disliked having the items color locked and this makes it more convenient to get the specific color that I want of certain items.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 22, 2021)

Reese & Cyrus for their functionality, but I'm also really interested to talk to Tortimer and Katrina since this is their first time in NH.


----------



## Holla (Oct 22, 2021)

Probably Leif closely followed by Katrina.

I have a community garden on my island that I'm looking forward to revamping with more then just pumpkins. 

I'm also really glad to see Katrina back. I know a lot of people used to hate the bad luck mechanic but I always found it amusing when I'd just suddenly trip all the time. Not to mention I like her mysterious fortune teller like vibes.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 22, 2021)

Holla said:


> Probably Leif closely followed by Katrina.
> 
> I have a community garden on my island that I'm looking forward to revamping with more then just pumpkins.
> 
> I'm also really glad to see Katrina back. I know a lot of people used to hate the bad luck mechanic but I always found it amusing when I'd just suddenly trip all the time. Not to mention I like her mysterious fortune teller like vibes.



I absoluta adored this feature ! it have some much depth and i cant explain it very much but i love it hehe


----------



## deana (Oct 22, 2021)

I kind of want Katrina first just because I miss her. I think Reese and Cyrus is definitely the most useful of the RV's though so that would be second for sure.


----------



## nammie (Oct 22, 2021)

My order's gonna be:

Leif (for those new crops)
Reese & Cyrus (so I can start customizing new items asap!)
Tortimer (just cause I miss him lol)
Katrina
Redd
Saharah
Kicks (though if they add more shoes maybe he'll move up since I'm done the art gallery, and I don't care too much about getting more Saharah items)


----------



## Pokeking (Oct 22, 2021)

In this order for me: Leif for crops, Reece and Cyrus, Redd, then the rest in an order I've not settled on just yet.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 22, 2021)

Reese & Cyrus 100%. I have so many items sitting in storage I like but are the wrong color to match my house.
I'll also finally be able to start ordering NM items and customizing them to my preferred colors without having to slog through constant trades.

Redd is probably the one I'll go for after that as my art section is derelict.​


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Oct 22, 2021)

In this order-
Reese & Cyrus - Basically rename the game Designer Crossing because I'm going to decorate everything and I can't wait to have all the things customized!
Leif - I can't wait to cook!! 
Sahara - There are quite a few special wallpapers and carpets that I don't have yet that I would like.
Kicks - He hasn't been showing up on my island very often, plus I just like him a lot.
Katrina - I'm excited to see her back but the other more practical shops are pulling me more.
Tortimer - I still don't fully understand what he's doing lol.
Redd - I completed my museum a few weeks ago, so I probably won't be visiting him much.


----------



## Carmalentine (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm very stuck between Reese and Cyrus or Leif.
If the only way to get the new crops is through Leif, I might have to get him first and wait to get Reese and Cyrus.
In the end, I just hope that we can get them all whenever as long as we have enough bells.


----------



## maria110 (Oct 22, 2021)

justalittlemad said:


> I need Cyrus to get me that sweet lighthouse customization.



I want some gray/brown lighthouses so badly.  Can't wait to see what Cyrus can do!


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 22, 2021)

Figured since people are putting their 'order' down, I may as well chip in with my own. Assuming you can only unlock one per day, I'm planning on the following order:

Leif 
Reese & Cyrus
Tortimer
Redd
Kicks
Sahara
Katrina


----------



## Merielle (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm definitely gonna get Reese and Cyrus unlocked ASAP; I've been hoping for a better workaround for color-locked items forever and it would make so many of my decorating plans _so _much easier.  After I get them, I'll probably go for Leif to (presumably) get the new crops, because I am dying to start farming and cooking. ;v; Next will probably be Kicks so I can collect his items easier, then Redd (really hoping we'll be able to get the little food items outside of August fireworks shows, but I definitely won't say no to more chances to buy art either), Tortimer, Saharah, and Katrina.  The last few might switch around in priority as we learn more about them and what they'll do, but these are my thoughts for now.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 22, 2021)

Probably Leif because one of the features I'm most excited for is farming. I want to get all the new crops as soon as I can. Next up will probably be Reese and Cyrus, then Katrina. The rest I'll unlock in whatever order because I won't use them like I will the first three I mentioned.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 22, 2021)

R&C: I want to change the look of a few items.
Leif: The veggies, that’s it.
Redd
Sahara 
Kicks
Tortimer: His placement might change depending on what his RV offers.
Katarina: I’m not looking forward to having bad luck come back, so I’ll unlock her last.


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 22, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Tortimer: His placement might change depending on what his RV offers.



I believe they went over one of his uses. He acts as a method of accessing your storage, I think. He might be able to help you access your deposited funds as well, perhaps?


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 22, 2021)

1. Leif-Hoping for new plants and fruit.
2. Tortimer- Miss him and want to know what storage you can buy.  Storage basket for Mystery Islands like ACNL would be nice.
3. Kicks- Still need items
4. Redd- Will there be new items to buy? Completed the artwork but will buy for online friends.
5. Reese/Cyrus-To change the color of the lighthouse.
6. Katrina
7. Sahara


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 22, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> I believe they went over one of his uses. He acts as a method of accessing your storage, I think. He might be able to help you access your deposited funds as well, perhaps?


Yeah, they did talk about him during the direct. However, we don’t know if that’s all that he will do or if there’s more. Probably  not, but who knows.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 22, 2021)

1. Reese and Cyrus
2. Leif
3. Tortimer
4. Katrina


----------



## Cat_fish (Oct 22, 2021)

Maybe this is weird, but I have fond memories of Kicks from City Folk, so I will probably want to unlock him soon, if for no other reason than nostalgia


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 23, 2021)

I'll join in on people listing their orders. Obviously it could change when we learn more info once the update drops, but for now I'd do it in this order:

 Leif - As I said, it gets me access to the new crops right away and it hopefully removes him from the visting NPC rotation for my island
 Saharah - Like Leif, it'll hopefully remove her from the visting NPC rotation for my island
 Kicks - Like Leif and Saharah, it'll hopefully remove him from the visting NPC rotation for my island (seriously, I'm tired of all 3 of them taking up visting NPC slots every 2 weeks, lmao)
 Reese & Cyrus - Opens up customization of more furniture
 Tortimer - Allows access to my storage to make customization easier
 Katrina - idk how much I'd actually use her, lol
 Redd - idk if he'll actually sell art or not (not that I need it), and it feels like he'd still be a part of the visting NPC rotation no matter what, so it wouldn't be worthwhile for me to unlock him any sooner


----------



## QueenOpossum (Oct 23, 2021)

1 & 2 - Leif (for the crops) and Reese & Cyrus (for the customization)
3 - Redd (Need arts)
4 - Katrina (I love her)
5 - Tortimer (I do not understand what he does so lets get him in there)
6 & 7 - Kicks (I have enough shoes) and Saharah (I have enough rugs)

This list is very subject to change as we get more details on what they do and what the price(s) are! I'm so fricken excited for November 5th!


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm gonna unlock Reese & Cyrus at first. Probably one of the best new features that you don't have to trade Nook Miles items anymore to get them in the right color as you can customize them now. This will help me a lot when I need a bunch of black streetlamps. 

Katrina would be the second one I would unlock. The other ones will be unlock in a random order some time later, don't really need them immediately.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Oct 23, 2021)

My vote was for Redd - answer is simple, this character is most needed for me, to complete art collection in my museum. As I saw on Nintendo Direct, his trailer provided two art pieces (at least). If he would be on daily basis, I will be able (hopefully) to complete my collection anytime soon. 
However, an ultimate goal is to unlock all of them - day by day, and complete this task as soon as possible.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 23, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus can customize those airport-locked furniture, right? That.


----------



## Orius (Oct 26, 2021)

Katrina.

One prominent feature that I felt was sorely missing from New Horizons for the fortune teller from New Leaf. I mean, it's fortune telling! It adds a unique flavor to the game! Fortune telling! Doesn't get any unique and interesting than that, and New Horizons greatly suffered from depriving us of such a unique facility (and Shrunk's stand-ups).


----------



## gaylittlekat (Oct 27, 2021)

It's going to be so hard to choose between Katrina and Leif first . I absolutely adore Katrina! She's one of my favorite characters in the whole franchise. But those crops, man. I need to cook desperately. After that, I'll probably do Redd to see what the little raffle looking thing is about! The rest don't really matter as much to me at the moment, so I'll probably just choose who I'm feeling that day.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 27, 2021)

I think I'll go Reese and Cyrus first, theirs will be very useful!


----------



## Geoni (Oct 27, 2021)

Redd. The art section of my museum is still a ghost town. Then again I haven't picked up AC in like a year.


----------



## HappyTails (Oct 27, 2021)

My list in order


Reese and Cyrus: Mainly so I can customize color locked stuff
Katrina: Fortunes, baby!
Redd
Leif: I'm interested in the new crops and cooking but it's not something I'm planning on jumping into right away
Kicks
Tortimer
Saharah: Mainly because I rarely buy rugs from her now so unlocking her shop will be my last priority


----------



## Flicky (Oct 27, 2021)

Definitely Reese and Cyrus! Now that I don't have online, I really need their customization help.

Katrina next, followed by Kicks, Redd, Tortimer, Leif and then Saharah.


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Oct 27, 2021)

If I was going for utility, I feel like I would pick reese and cyrus but... my boy leif will probably get his own happy little caravan first because it's what he deserves <3


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 28, 2021)

I kinda want them to still visit my island, especially Redd. I like his visits. Ill probably get everyone else (except Katrina) though.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 28, 2021)

I've changed my vote to redd.
I restarted my island yesterday meaning my complete museum is now... well its not even built yet.
Could really do with art more than bushes at this point


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 28, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus will definitely be first! There's a ton of items I want them to customize for me.

After that, probably Redd, then Sahara, then probably Leif, followed by the rest in no particular order. 

I'd also really like to know what Tortimer has to offer, though, since the Direct didn't really show him off for very long.


----------



## Stikki (Oct 28, 2021)

Katrina, just because she was always my favourite, or at least I enjoyed the luck from previous games. I hope there's a way to call her on the phone 24/7 like with the lovely phone in NL. She's probably on the least "useful" scale out of all of them tbh, but I'm ok with that for now.


----------



## piske (Oct 28, 2021)

Based on the direct, it seems like Reese and Cyrus can give us the other variations of the nook miles items via customization, so i'll probably try to unlock them first so i can swap out any variations I don't like! :3


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Oct 28, 2021)

I'll go with Redd first, assuming that's possible. I am only like halfway done with my art section and don't like to do the time travel thing much. 

Next will probably be Re-Tail. I don't do anything so specific on my island that I NEED those customizations, but it'll be nice. 

Leif and Saharah are at the bottom of my list. I don't really talk to either of them anymore when they visit so I probably won't get much use out of their RVs (aside from starts for vegetables).


----------



## Amilee (Oct 28, 2021)

i will do leif since i hope i can buy all the crops from him the next day then


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 29, 2021)

Didn't know what to pick until I read OP, really good point with Leif unlocking the crops early! I think I want to experiment a lot with the plants so I'm unlocking him first c: Reese & Cyrus are probably next for the fancy customization.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 29, 2021)

Redd. I have like 5 pieces of art.


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 29, 2021)

Poor Saharah!  Maybe she would get more love if she offered ceiling items as well.


----------



## geo-mew (Oct 29, 2021)

Either Reese & Cyrus or Leif... Can't decide which I'd rather have; farming immediately (provided the Nooklings don't sell seeds) or the ability to customize furniture. But I have yet to really feel the need for the latter...


----------



## boring (Oct 29, 2021)

I see in the results that we are all united in our desperation for item customisation


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 29, 2021)

I was thinking Katrina at first but I think Reese and Cyrus makes more sense in hindsight......But honestly, if I can unlock them all via TT right away, that's what i'll do.


----------



## Quaint (Oct 29, 2021)

I NEED Cyrus so I can customize items.


----------



## Mick (Oct 29, 2021)

Reese & Cyrus seem like the most useful out of any of them by a long shot, especially considering we'll be getting new items with their own variations, so this was an easy choice.

I do hope there isn't some sort of forced order to the (first) shops to be unlocked.


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 29, 2021)

Mick said:


> Reese & Cyrus seem like the most useful out of any of them by a long shot, especially considering we'll be getting new items with their own variations, so this was an easy choice.
> 
> I do hope there isn't some sort of forced order to the (first) shops to be unlocked.


Hopefully not, by the looks of it.  I’m curious if we can unlock them all at once, or if we only can contribute to one at a time.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 29, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus have got to be first for me since I love decorating interiors and doing simple panel builds. 

My list will probably go like this:
1. Reese and Cyrus (customize, customize, c—)
2. Leif (crops, of course)
3. Redd (hand items, ahh!)
4. Tortimer (nostalgia, baby)
5. Sahara (I like collecting, haha)
6. Katrina (I can wait for that fortune, lol)
7. Kicks (I got most everything from him)

If Harriet is included in the RVs, then I’ll put her at #4 and move everyone else down a number.


----------



## Asarena (Oct 29, 2021)

I'll probably go in this order:
1. Leif- I already made a little farm area, so I'm eager to fill it with crops!
2. Reese & Cyrus- Customize all the items!
3. Redd- Art!
4. Tortimer- The storage will come in handy when I'm buying and customizing things.
5. Katrina- The fortunes aren't super important to me, but it'll be nice to see Katrina again.
6 & 7. Sahara and Kicks- It doesn't really matter that much to me if I unlock Sahara or Kicks first, so these two could go in either spot~


----------



## Tri-Cell (Oct 29, 2021)

Redd because he's my fave or Katrina because she looks cool and I want to see how luck works.


----------



## Clock (Oct 29, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus because I don't want to get another Nintendo Online membership for the time being.


----------



## Kiracuils (Oct 30, 2021)

Probably going to do Redd first. I'm missing a lot of art and statues for my museum.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 30, 2021)

Either Kicks or Katrina for the cool factor. My guy Kicks better have his sweet theme music.


----------



## Saga (Oct 30, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus to get all those Nook Shop items in new colors! However, Sahara and Redd will be close behind, as I really need more art for my museum and floors/walls to perfect my house. (I've been trying to get that bathhouse wallpaper for multiple games no with no luck thus far!)


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 31, 2021)

Redd because I want to complete the art section of my museum.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 31, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus first. Then Lief, Redd, and all the others.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 31, 2021)

I went with a less popular choice I see... 

I'm slowly time-travelling and catching up with the game after almost a year of not playing it. But it's just gathering some seasonal items, so I'm not doing much with the NPCs in the game. Hence, I'd like to unlock Redd first, and complete the art section of my museum.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 31, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus for sure, I’m a sucker for customization


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 31, 2021)

Reese and Cyrus, no contest. Imo they’re gonna be more useful than the others, especially considering we’ve been visited by the other merchants (except Katrina, of course) dozens of times before.

After them, it’ll be: Leif, Redd, Katrina, Tortimer, Kicks, Sahara


----------



## TeaBiskit (Nov 4, 2021)

It was a difficult choice but I think I'll go with Redd's RV first since I still need to buy many more paintings and statues for the museum.


----------



## Undies (Nov 4, 2021)

I didn't realise you could only fund 1 per day, so went there with enough bells for all in my pocket. I would have gotten Leif or the Alpacas first, they seem the most usefull, but I funded Kicks first coz I was making my way right to left planing to do all at once .

Wish we had a skip dialogue option coz going to Harvey's via Dodo Airlines takes so damn long and there's going to be so many trips there now


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 4, 2021)

So far I've got (in order):

- Reese & Cyrus
- Katrina
- Leif
- (tomorrow) Kicks

Definitely recommend Reese & Cyrus first, very useful.


----------



## pinkfawn (Nov 4, 2021)

I picked Leif first last night, since I didn't realize you could only pick one a day. His camper was ready this morning, so I payed off Reese and Cyrus today. Probably tomorrow I'll pick Redd since there's still a ton of art I'm missing.


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 4, 2021)

I did Katrina first. In retrospect, I should have done Leif, but Katrina was the “newest” so I went with her


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 4, 2021)

Reese & Cyrus first  I don't know about the order for the rest but I'll probably unlock Redd or Leif last, since I'm happy with them showing up on my island as usual.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 4, 2021)

I unlocked Reese and Cyrus. One thing I like about the Tortimer RV is that Cornimer also appears sometimes.


----------



## moonchu (Nov 4, 2021)

i require different coloured nook mile items immediately x)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2021)

Unlocked Redd first because I’m in dire need of artwork, lol.


----------



## Lullaboid (Nov 4, 2021)

Definitely Reese and Cyrus. It'll be so much easier to match things now...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 4, 2021)

Does anyone know if you unlock them in the plaza if that means you won’t see them on your island anymore?


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 4, 2021)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> I kinda want them to still visit my island, especially Redd. I like his visits. Ill probably get everyone else (except Katrina) though.



They will never stop visiting your island.


----------



## Calysis (Nov 4, 2021)

I chose Kicks first since I wanted to check out his new products first. Reese & Cyrus were second; the ability to customize the nook miles items is way too good to push off any more than that.


----------



## Pokeking (Nov 5, 2021)

I unlocked Leif first and Redd is supposed to move in today. I will unlock Reece and Cyrus's shop next.


----------



## b100ming (Nov 5, 2021)

Who I’ve already done:
1. Kicks
2. Reese and Cyrus
3. Katrina
4. Redd
5. I think I already donated to Leif but I may have forgotten. If not I will do that later.
To do: 
6. Tortimer
7. Sahara. She’s annoying.


Did I miss anyone?


----------



## OLoveLy (Nov 5, 2021)

the first rv shop i unlock on the island was Leif's rv. (i need the others plants) :3


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 5, 2021)

Katrina! It was gonna be Reese and Cyrus but I couldn't wait to see my favorite panther back in action. Second ended up being Redd since you can never have too much "legitimate" artwork.

Third will be Lief. I really need those new plants. By the way, donations can come in without your need- and just like NL they're super slow! Lief already has 950 bells donated to him that I most certainly didn't give.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Nov 5, 2021)

1. Katrina
2. Redd
3. Leif
4. Reese and Cyrus
5. Sahara
6. Tortimer
7. Kicks


----------



## Envy (Nov 5, 2021)

I unlocked Redd first, then Reese & Cyrus. Next up I'm not sure who I'll do, it's a toss-up.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 6, 2021)

Tortimer purely because he's my favourite of these characters <3


----------



## cocoacat (Nov 6, 2021)

I've unlocked Cyrus, Sahara, and Kicks. Sahara's inventory didn't change though from one day to the next. Is it her weekly inventory? Will she sell the same things on my island when she visits? Same with Kicks, I guess?

Very happy with Reese and Cyrus


----------



## dragonfire42 (Nov 6, 2021)

First would have been Leif if I’d realized that you can only get crop starts from him, but I didn’t until after I’d funded Katrina. But it served me well yesterday because I’m really trying to collect recipes and my item luck was bad, so I had her purify me. Also happy to see Redd there, because I don’t even find him very often even though I know where to look for his ship, and the art is the only exhibit in my museum that I haven’t completed.


----------



## JemAC (Nov 6, 2021)

I unlocked Reese and Cyrus first so I could access the customisation quicker which is something I’d really been looking forward to with the update and a feature I’ll probably get a lot of use out of.

Next up will be Leif in order to get access to all the crop starts easily and then Redd in the hopes of getting the last artwork piece I need to complete my museum.


----------

